# Schaltplan Motor umpolen mit Zeitrelais



## Chaosmaster (28 Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen,

bin ganz frisch in Sachen E-Technik und benötige mal Hilfe..

Ich habe folgendes vor:

Schalter ein > Motor dreht nach rechts für 4 Sekunden und bleibt stehen
Bei Schalter aus > Motor dreht nach links für 4 Sekunden und bleibt stehen.


Diesen Schaltplan konnte ich im Netz bereits finden.. 

Nun müsste ich ja dort wo A und B steht jeweils ein Zeitrelais setzen, und vor denen wiederum ein weiteres Relais das angezogen ist bei 
Schalter an und sich löst sobald der Schalter ausgeschaltet ist. Nur hierbei müsste das Zeitrelais ja ein Signal bekommen das der motor wieder nach links zurück dreht.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei auf die Sprünge helfen dies Zeichnerisch dar zu stellen und kann mir sagen welche Relais ich dort genau brauche.
Ausgangsmotor ist eine 12 V Getriebemotor.

VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS !


----------



## Heinileini (29 Juni 2019)

Du hast anscheinend keine Schalterstellung, in der der Motor eindeutig AUS ist. Mir bereitet Kopfgrimmen, dass beim Wiedereinschalten der Steuerspannung der Motor (überraschend!?) 4 Sekunden lang drehen würde, wenn man diesen Fall nicht bewusst und gezielt verhindert. Ich vermute, Du wirst 3 ZeitRelais benötigen: für jede DrehRichtung eins und eins zur Unterdrückung des Anlaufs beim Einschalten der Spannung. Besser wären wohl ein bzw. 2 WischRelais, die nur beim Umschalten des Schalters das/die ZeitRelais starten können.
Was soll überhaupt passieren, wenn man den Schalter betätigt und dann kurz danach - während der Motor noch dreht - noch einmal?

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Bei den vielen Wisch-, Zeit- und HilfsRelais sieht doch eine SPS schon viel erschwinglicher aus - oder ist ohnehin eine vorhanden?
Das Verhalten der Schaltung könntest Du dann per SW ändern/korrigieren, ohne in zusätzliche oder andere Hardware zu investieren.

PPS:
1. Hat Dein Schalter einen UmschaltKontakt bzw. Öffner UND Schliesser?
2. Wenn Du 2 Schütze von der Sorte, wie in Deinem Beispiel (mit 2 UnschaltKontakten) hast, könntest Du in Erwägung ziehen, sie so zu verdrahten, dass ein Schütz für EIN/AUS der einen Drehrichtung wirkt und das andere für EIN/AUS der anderen Drehrichtung UND zwar so, dass der Motor auch dann AUS ist, wenn beide Schütze - warum auch immer - gleichzeitig anziehen.


----------



## MSommer (29 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
 was  hast Du denn damit vor? Ist das wirklich ein DC-Antrieb. Vielleicht stellst Du auch einen Link des Antriebes ein.
Gruß Michael


----------



## trabant601 (3 Juli 2019)

Hallo.
Hab da mal was getüftelt.
Funktioniert auch.


mfg


----------

